# hives on his underside



## roc0511 (Aug 27, 2011)

hi all, 
Rocco in the last month or so started itching and chewing real bad. He is 9 months old almost and his food was recently changed from puppy chow to science diet hip and joint. I am saying that the new irritation is due to that but I am not sure what else it could be. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks
ROC


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Can you post a picture of the rash? It may not be hives; it could be a skin infection.


----------



## roc0511 (Aug 27, 2011)

the camera wont pick up the rash with his coat and all. to describe the irritation they are light in red color, seem to be more in the crevices and not so much in the thicker fur on top of his body. like i said he is extremely itchy and chewy.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

did it appear shortly after the food change? last time i checked Science diet had corn as a main ingred, it might be the food............

could also be inviromental inside or outside irritant, Flea allergies, allergic reaction to heartworm meds or flea/tick application..........usually if they are red under their armpits and around those areas its an allergic reaction to something.........one of my dogs gets an allergic reaction 2 days after heart worm meds, very red in the armpits etc...............i put Aloe on those areas, seems to help.............the only other thing i can think of is a bacterial thing, if the dog has been in water or in an area outside around bacterial sustances.........the big thing is to keep the dog from chewing scratching, and i would keep an eye on it, if it starts looking worse, time for a vet call................might need anti-biotics.........


----------



## roc0511 (Aug 27, 2011)

yes, i did notice that it was alot worse after the food change. i believe i am changing him to a BARF diet. I am not sure if that is going to be great for his hips but i may double up on the glucosamine pills since he will be losing out on the extra from the science diet.


----------

